# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Выбор системы видеонаблюдения

## Mexex

Родственники попросили подобрать относительно недорогую систему видеонаблюдения с нормальных характеристиками. 
Устанавливаться будет на загородный дом. Из более менее приемлемых нашел такую модель: http://shop.kguard.ru/index.php?rout...product_id=106
Раньше с KGuard не сталкивался интересно мнение о данном системе, либо подскажите другие альтернативы.

----------


## Spoiler

> Родственники попросили подобрать относительно недорогую систему видеонаблюдения с нормальных характеристиками. 
> Устанавливаться будет на загородный дом. Из более менее приемлемых нашел такую модель: http://shop.kguard.ru/index.php?rout...product_id=106
> Раньше с KGuard не сталкивался интересно мнение о данном системе, либо подскажите другие альтернативы.


 Фирма известная в этом виде оборудования,по крайней мере меня так проконсультировали,т.к сам выбираю систему сейчас. А вам 4 камер будет достаточно для охвата площади съёмки,территория перед домом родственников большая ?

----------


## Hedde

> Родственники попросили подобрать относительно недорогую систему видеонаблюдения с нормальных характеристиками. 
> Устанавливаться будет на загородный дом. Из более менее приемлемых нашел такую модель: http://shop.kguard.ru/index.php?rout...product_id=106
> Раньше с KGuard не сталкивался интересно мнение о данном системе, либо подскажите другие альтернативы.


Понятия не имею какую площадь вы хотите взять под наблюдение, но у меня установлена этой же фирмы система на 8 камер на даче, и ничего плохого о этой фирме сказать не могу.

----------


## Spoiler

Коллеги,а подскажите какой там  у систем видео наблюдения сложности монтаж  оборудования и настройка системы,простому пользователю доступно всё или лучше воспользоваться услугами специалистов ?

----------


## Hedde

> Коллеги,а подскажите какой там  у систем видео наблюдения сложности монтаж  оборудования и настройка системы,простому пользователю доступно всё или лучше воспользоваться услугами специалистов ?


Монтаж на сколько я знаю простейший, любой справиться, да и ПО делай все по пунктам и не ошибешься. Для людей же сделано все, что бы могли разобраться.

----------


## Spoiler

> Монтаж на сколько я знаю простейший, любой справиться, да и ПО делай все по пунктам и не ошибешься. Для людей же сделано все, что бы могли разобраться.


Спасибо,понял,я так понимаю у всех фирм схожая специфика устройств и настройки. А по производителям как быть,какие конторы в приоритете на рынке ?

----------


## Hedde

> Спасибо,понял,я так понимаю у всех фирм схожая специфика устройств и настройки. А по производителям как быть,какие конторы в приоритете на рынке ?


конечно специфика схожая, отличие наверное только в подходе производителя к своему продукту. на мой взгляд приоритет стоит отдать таким производителям как Lorex, URMET, KGuard.

----------


## Spoiler

> конечно специфика схожая, отличие наверное только в подходе производителя к своему продукту. на мой взгляд приоритет стоит отдать таким производителям как Lorex, URMET, KGuard.


 Спасибо,приму к сведению. А что с хранением данных,те модели,которые я пока рассматривал, везде требуется дополнительная покупка HDD ,может имеются модели с встроенным накопителем ?

----------


## Hedde

> Спасибо,приму к сведению. А что с хранением данных,те модели,которые я пока рассматривал, везде требуется дополнительная покупка HDD ,может имеются модели с встроенным накопителем ?


Для хранения данных стоит прикупить дополнительный HDD, в комплекте его нет, на сколько я знаю. По мне так это не проблема.

----------


## Spoiler

> Для хранения данных стоит прикупить дополнительный HDD, в комплекте его нет, на сколько я знаю. По мне так это не проблема.


Понял,просто живой интерес. В принципе это удобно,т.к можно контролировать необходимый объём памяти для хранения данных и не переплачивать .   Вот а как хранение файлов осуществляется ? Имею ввиду создается архив записи, и на сколько часов лимит хранения,или всё зависит от объёма накопителя ?

----------


## Hedde

> Понял,просто живой интерес. В принципе это удобно,т.к можно контролировать необходимый объём памяти для хранения данных и не переплачивать . Вот а как хранение файлов осуществляется ? Имею ввиду создается архив записи, и на сколько часов лимит хранения,или всё зависит от объёма накопителя ?


Конечно все зависит от лимита хранения, т.е. объема накопителя, я так понимаю когда объем заканчивается автоматически удаляется самая ранняя запись и записывается новая.

----------


## Spoiler

> Конечно все зависит от лимита хранения, т.е. объема накопителя, я так понимаю когда объем заканчивается автоматически удаляется самая ранняя запись и записывается новая.


Удобно,спасибо за информацию. Я думал нужно в ручную файлы удалять при полной загрузке накопителя.

----------


## Hedde

> Понял,просто живой интерес. В принципе это удобно,т.к можно контролировать необходимый объём памяти для хранения данных и не переплачивать .   Вот а как хранение файлов осуществляется ? Имею ввиду создается архив записи, и на сколько часов лимит хранения,или всё зависит от объёма накопителя ?


Все зависит от объема накопителя, если накопитель полон, то самая ранняя запись стирается и "на неё" записывается новая.

----------


## Spoiler

> Конечно все зависит от лимита хранения, т.е. объема накопителя, я так понимаю когда объем заканчивается автоматически удаляется самая ранняя запись и записывается новая.


Удобно,спасибо за консультацию. А ещё такой параметр,как угол обзора интересует,в характеристиках пишется " угол линзы" ,я так понимаю это оптический параметр,но не сам угол обзора,т.к камера имеет радиус вращения  ?

----------


## Hedde

> Удобно,спасибо за консультацию. А ещё такой параметр,как угол обзора интересует,в характеристиках пишется " угол линзы" ,я так понимаю это оптический параметр,но не сам угол обзора,т.к камера имеет радиус вращения  ?


Вы правы, и правильно понимаете, так и есть, угол обзора увеличивается при наличии радиуса вращения.

----------


## Spoiler

> Вы правы, и правильно понимаете, так и есть, угол обзора увеличивается при наличии радиуса вращения.


 Ок,радиус неплохой у камер ,при грамотной установке можно сделать минимальный процент  слепых зон обзора.

----------


## dastin

> Ок,радиус неплохой у камер ,при грамотной установке можно сделать минимальный процент  слепых зон обзора.


4 камеры могут полностью закрыть периметр, но это при правильно расположении, там даже 45 градусов угла хватит.

----------


## Mexex

> Родственники попросили подобрать относительно недорогую систему видеонаблюдения с нормальных характеристиками. 
> Устанавливаться будет на загородный дом. Из более менее приемлемых нашел такую модель: http://shop.kguard.ru/index.php?rout...product_id=106
> Раньше с KGuard не сталкивался интересно мнение о данном системе, либо подскажите другие альтернативы.


Хорошая система видеонаблюдения, уже как 2 недели работает без нареканий. Кстати с установкой тоже особо проблем не возникло. Если есть у кого какие вопросы задавайте, отвечу.

----------


## Arni

> конечно специфика схожая, отличие наверное только в подходе производителя к своему продукту. на мой взгляд приоритет стоит отдать таким производителям как Lorex, URMET, KGuard.


в каком смысле "подходе производителя к своему продукту"? Можете поконкретней, или пример приведите.

----------


## Spoiler

> 4 камеры могут полностью закрыть периметр, но это при правильно расположении, там даже 45 градусов угла хватит.


Согласен,но это при условии,что нужный периметр соответствующей площади ,не зря же есть комплекты с 8 камерами.

----------


## Deus Ex

Можно и KGuard поставить, будет вполне хорошо, либо что-то аналогичное, что больше по деньгам понравиться

----------


## Sprinter.

KGuard хорошая фирма, только вот если территория большая вам 4 камеры не мало будет? Мне кажется больше EL1621-8HW212B подойдёт.

----------


## Arni

А вообще можно самому всё это дело установить, без специалиста можно обойтись? Или самому никак?

----------


## Mickelson

кому и сколько надо камер давайте будет для себя каждый сам решать. а по поводу установки там особо ничего сложного нету. во всяком случае позвать специалиста в случае чего не проблема.

----------


## Nonu

Сохраняется все диск, ну а на сколько часов лимит, тут уж вам не скажут, смотрите по самому накопителю, сколько туда влазит

----------


## Deus Ex

Я бы перефразировал ваш вопрос, не сколько влазит, а сколько весит например 10 минут видео в зависимости от качества и возможно даже времени суток

----------


## Mickelson

это можно получить только опытным путем. или же поискать инфу к примеру сколько занимает видео в том или ином качестве с использованием того или иного кодека. везде будет одинаково.

----------


## dastin

не могу найти информации выше писали про комплект Kguard на 8 камер, у камер имеется датчик движения или детектор или что то подобное?

----------


## Sprinter.

Вот кое какая информация, не знаю тот ли это комплект , который вам надо, но вроде как тоже на 8 камер.
http://shop.kguard.ru/index.php?rout...product_id=107

----------


## Mickelson

в них во всех почти есть детектор движения и запись включается по нему, так можно настроить чтобы не писало постоянно

----------


## darvin

> Вот кое какая информация, не знаю тот ли это комплект , который вам надо, но вроде как тоже на 8 камер.
> http://shop.kguard.ru/index.php?rout...product_id=107


вы что то не то кинули, тут комплект всего на 4 камеры) видимо про этот шла речь http://shop.kguard.ru/index.php?rout...product_id=108

----------


## Garg

Так а какие вообще должны быть критерии при выборе комплекта видеокамер? Самые важные.

----------


## Mickelson

качество съемки, надежность и защищенность (для наружных), ну и плюс еще много всяких мелких факторов.

----------


## Nonu

Кстати, говорят, с купольными проще устанавливать и работать, не знаю так ли это или нет....может кто что сказать по этому поводу, разъяснит?

----------


## Garg

> надежность и защищенность (для наружных)


Так а на что именно смотреть в таком случае, на температуры , в которых камера может работать, влагозащищённость?
И если нужно, к примеру, домой установить камеры, что ещё нужно кроме самих камер?

----------


## dastin

> Кстати, говорят, с купольными проще устанавливать и работать, не знаю так ли это или нет....может кто что сказать по этому поводу, разъяснит?


 монтаж у любой камеры не тяжелый если руки из нужно места, купольные удобно использовать в офисах, т.к их повесил на потолок и все, не торчат и не мешаетт, в то время как камеры с ножко размещаются исключительно на стену, где  больших помещения не очень удобно.

----------


## Sprinter.

По поводу температуры и влагозащищённости , это вы правильно подумали , так и есть. А вообще мне кажется проще сразу комплект , в который войдут  камеры и Рекордер.

----------


## Garg

> А вообще мне кажется проще сразу комплект , в который войдут камеры и Рекордер.


Ну да, ведь обними камерами ну никак не ограничишься. А сколько примерно такого рода комплекты стоят?

----------


## Mickelson

начиная от 15 тысяч примерно и выше. смотря сколько камер и сколько каналов.

----------


## Navalnik

Вообще, температура и влагозащищенность важны-то только для наружных камер. Для тех, что внутри дома монтируются, это же все без разницы) А вот дальность съемки для наружной камеры считается важным параметром? Оказывает ли он влияние на стоимость камеры?

----------


## dastin

ну конечно важный параметр многие камеры ставят на такие пролёты в 100 и больше метров... и за писуть у них идёт с максимальном качестве чтобы при приближении можно было все рассмотреть

----------


## \LEO\

При выборе камеры надо наверное и оценить качество съёмки в том числе и в ночное время, производители выкладывают видео?

----------


## Garg

Навряд ли тот же Kguard предоставляет такого рода видеозаписи. По крайней мере в интернете из ночных съёмок только какая-то охота в лесу есть)

----------


## dastin

Такие записи обычно появляются в обзорах или на ютубе уже пользователи выкладывают...А так можно понять по разрешению указанному в характеристиках

----------


## FBI11

помогите пожалуйста найти программу для взлом веб камеру собиседник

----------


## \LEO\

Ну это наверное не хорошо что-то взламывать без спроса))
Видео ночного что-то тоже не смог найти, только дневное, но качество вроде хорошее.

----------


## Navalnik

Извиняюсь, я конечно согласен, что это важный параметр, влияющий на цену...Но зачем ставить камеры в пролеты в 100 метров обычному человеку? Я читал, что у них вообще дальность съемки не более 20 метров должна быть.

----------


## Garg

20 метров это вроде в ночное время, нет? При дневном освещении они вроде дальше снимать должны

----------


## Rokis

Если я всё правильно вычитал, то допустим беспроводные камеры могут ночью до 25м снимать) в дневное время дальность увеличивается примерно в 2-е

----------


## dastin

> Если я всё правильно вычитал, то допустим беспроводные камеры могут ночью до 25м снимать) в дневное время дальность увеличивается примерно в 2-е


По вашим словам тип подключения камер влияет на съёмку? :) помоему это зависит от самих камер и из ТХ. про ночную съемку 20м это обеспечивает ИК посветка в ночное время, если улица освещена то дальность съемки намного дальше в ночное время

----------


## Rokis

Не от подключения , а от типа камер) просто на сколько я смотрел, беспроводные камеры более мощно укомплектованы )

----------


## Garg

> беспроводные камеры более мощно укомплектованы )


Что означает эта фраза? Начинка в них что ли лучше?)

----------


## Rokis

Ну тут на сколько можно судить комплектацию) в разнице камер) То да, начинка у них более лучше)

----------


## dastin

Приведите примеры?) и как вообще камеры они могут быть укомплектованы? может вы имеете ввиду готовые комплекты похожие на Kguard EasyLink 4\8 камера?

----------


## Dentem

Может ему не надо 8 камер, а 4 будет мало, и он бы хотел докупить парочку, или наоборот убрать из комплекта

----------


## dastin

Ну это делают без проблем, абы клиент был и платил деньги, хоть сам собирай себе комплекты из их оборудования, на любое кол-во камер

----------


## \LEO\

> Ну это делают без проблем, абы клиент был и платил деньги, хоть сам собирай себе комплекты из их оборудования, на любое кол-во камер


Получается можно самому собрать Kguard какой тебе надо? Я и не знал , думал из предложенного только выбирать))

----------


## Dentem

Можно и так и так, что впринцмпе хорошая маркетингавая политика, молодцы KGUARD!)

----------


## Deus Ex

А с софтом как? Есть глюки? Дружит ли со сторонним?

----------


## Dentem

С софтом всё нормально, глюков пока не обнаружено, а вот по поводу дружат ли со сторонним оборудованием не знаю, так как не подключал к нему!

----------


## Gamerr

А что за стороннее оборудование обычно подключают к видеосистемам?

----------


## Deus Ex

ну может еще камеры? Хотя может и есть что-то реально другое полезное, но я не вкурсе

----------


## dastin

обычно это различные системы мониторинга дополнительно или чтобы скинуть в винта информацию на другой винт, а так к регистратору ничего особого и не подключишь! Порты в основном все заняты...

----------


## \LEO\

Может имеется в веду функция отсылки сообщения когда камера включается , и потом с помощью например смартфона  можно через интернет просматривать , если не ошибаюсь у некоторых комплектов Kguard есть такая возможность.

----------


## Nonu

> монтаж у любой камеры не тяжелый если руки из нужно места, купольные удобно использовать в офисах, т.к их повесил на потолок и все, не торчат и не мешаетт, в то время как камеры с ножко размещаются исключительно на стену, где  больших помещения не очень удобно.


Спасибо за разъяснение, а то говорят, если не сталкивался, лучше попросить помощи у специалиста. Хотя думаю, самому можно справится с установкой. Теперь буду знать.

----------


## \LEO\

Так вроде есть возможность наблюдения с помощью смартфона через интернет ?

----------


## Spoiler

> Так вроде есть возможность наблюдения с помощью смартфона через интернет ?


Есть,много где функционал позволяет такую опцию,точно могу сказать что у KGUARD есть модели и ещё у двух контор.

----------


## dastin

> Так вроде есть возможность наблюдения с помощью смартфона через интернет ?


Все зависит от регистратора и какой софт у него стоит, большенство фирм уже разработали приложения для андройдов чтобы мониторить камеры через интернет на телефоне

----------


## \LEO\

Это можно так даже за работниками наблюдать? Дааа с такой камерой чаёк в рабочее время не попьёшь))

----------


## Dentem

Конечно можно, но камеры больше предназначены для обеспечения безопасности, а не слежки за сотрудниками!

----------


## Mexex

Давно не писал, но в итоге так и купил, ту систему от kguard как и писал ранее. Могу сказать, что работает отлично, никаких  технических проблем с ней пока не был, думаю и не будет)

----------


## Garg

Как ночная съёмка, видно что?)
и будет любопытно как камеры зимушку перенесут...

----------


## Mexex

> Как ночная съёмка, видно что?)
> и будет любопытно как камеры зимушку перенесут...


Ночная съемка в принципе нормального качества выходит, много чего разглядеть можно. Насчет зимы, пока не знаю, но думаю не должно проблем возникнуть.

----------

